

Show/ask HN: I'm thinking about making a feed reader. Should I continue? - davidjohnstone
http://davidjohnstone.net/pages/new-feed-reader-idea

======
mneumegen
I like the idea of a minimalist, stripped back version of Google Reader,
however, I think you'll struggle to get $20/year out of people with the amount
of quality RSS readers you can get for free. Find an audience before you start
building this thing and build it based on feedback of what they liked/disliked
about Google Reader and the other RSS readers out there.

~~~
davidjohnstone
Yes, you might be right. Nothing's set in concrete, so if I do go ahead with
this project, it's entirely possible I will change some of my ideas. Getting
feedback is exactly what I'm here for. Thanks :-)

